# Preserving Bear Claws



## Bruin (Jan 31, 2004)

I recently shot a bear and am having a half mount done. So my taxidermist cut off the back claws for me.
The question is: Does anyone know how I go about preserving these claws?
How much do I trim them? Do I clean them out? Boiling? Polishing?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks all,

Bruin


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If the claws are still on the bone?
I would clean the bone as best you can and not boil them.
The nail part will slip off then.
I have a neacklace made of my AK bear and I just used clear polish.
I'll post a pic.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)




----------



## Bruin (Jan 31, 2004)

Trout,

Thanks for replying...your necklace looks awesome.

How did you clean them?
Did you clear cote them afterwards or antything?


Thanks again,

Bruin


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I used clear nail polish, borrowed from the lil lady 
I was told if you don't clear coat them they have a bad habit of cracking.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Yep Trout is right on. I have worn a bear claw around my neck for about 10 years now. I clean them similar to waht Trout said. I take some jewelry wire and twist it lightly around the claw and then I twist it to make a little loop in the top. Then I wrap the wire with thread until it is no longer visible. Then I take and coat it heavy many times with clear nail polish. From time to time I recoat it. I also bought some real bone hairpipe and slid some of them on my necklace before I put the ends on. I can take a picture of it if you would like to see how I do it. Give me a day or two though. I have been working some long hours. I can also take a pic of my choker with a bear claw I made.


----------

